# Added Remote Start 2013 Cruze 1LT Auto With Factory Key Fob



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

So after much procrastinating, I finally just went through with it and purchased an after market remote start that utilizes my factory key fob off ebay.

It was pretty much plug and play minus 1 wire that I had to tap into a wire at my diagnostic plug, very easy.

To start I press my lock button 4 times and my car starts. The only downfall is once the car is started your FOB is disabled. So to unlock the car I have to use either my Onstar App(which I do) or my key. They also make a special model for push start model cars. Not sure what would be different, but note that it is available and out there.

I went with a Fortin kit and it was super easy maybe took an hour to get it finished and only cost $109.

Just curious if anyone else has used these and how happy they have been with them?


----------



## Evofire (Oct 3, 2013)

Did you use the EvoAll? If so, can you post exactly what you used?


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

Plug Play Add on Remote Start for Chevrolet GMC Buick 2010 2014 Factory Style | eBay this is what I bought, it was the evo-all(I believe) and the Thar-GM1v2 cable. I didn't know how to use his wire taps that he sent me so I used one of my own.

All you have to do is unscrew/pop off the lower knee portion area and the lower part of the steering column cover.

Then you unplug and plug in where it tells you to. If you need some help with doing it I can give you my number and walk you through it, it is really simple to do.


----------



## custer3_5 (May 8, 2013)

I may end up getting that. I didn't want most of the things that the 2 lt had but did want remote start. GM says u can't put remote start on the 1 lt. I'm glad somebody has proven them wrong


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

custer3_5 said:


> I may end up getting that. I didn't want most of the things that the 2 lt had but did want remote start. GM says u can't put remote start on the 1 lt. I'm glad somebody has proven them wrong
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App



Ya I figured for $100 bucks its worth a shot, glad it worked. Now I just use my phone to unlock, I don't want to use the key and risk scratching my handle... Also it doesn't require some special start module that kit had everything needed to start my car with my key.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

caughron01 said:


> Ya I figured for $100 bucks its worth a shot, glad it worked. Now I just use my phone to unlock, I don't want to use the key and risk scratching my handle... Also it doesn't require some special start module that kit had everything needed to start my car with my key.


 I have the remote starter on the 2014 CRUZE and I am just trying to figure out what good it does? I don't have a Smart Phone, and I don't have the little buttons on the door handle pictured in my manual that you just press in as the CRUZE can detect you within 3 feet. So I need to get out my remote once again to unlock the door, and then again fumble for the key and stick it in the ignition. My handle will be scratched soon, and the ignition came pre scratched.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

custer3_5 said:


> I may end up getting that. I didn't want most of the things that the 2 lt had but did want remote start. GM says u can't put remote start on the 1 lt. I'm glad somebody has proven them wrong


My 2012 1LT came from the factory with remote start, part of the drivers convenience package.


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

Eddy Cruze said:


> I have the remote starter on the 2014 CRUZE and I am just trying to figure out what good it does? I don't have a Smart Phone, and I don't have the little buttons on the door handle pictured in my manual that you just press in as the CRUZE can detect you within 3 feet. So I need to get out my remote once again to unlock the door, and then again fumble for the key and stick it in the ignition. My handle will be scratched soon, and the ignition came pre scratched.


Where I live (Oklahoma) where it can get down to 6 degrees or even colder with windchill it comes in handy, especially when its that cold with precipitation. I can wake up, & start my car without having to go outside. So it will warm up and defrost the front windshield while I get ready for work and not have to worry about much if any ice scraping when I get outside.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I live in an Area that has set records for World high temperature. In fact it rained last summer when it was 118 degrees outside, hottest rain ever recorded on the planet. With that said I have this little tiny garage that I rent. I can't remote start my car or I would poison myself with Carbon Monoxide. Sure I could go out and open the Garage but it is not near my apartment?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Eddy Cruze said:


> I live in an Area that has set records for World high temperature. In fact it rained last summer when it was 118 degrees outside, hottest rain ever recorded on the planet. With that said I have this little tiny garage that I rent. I can't remote start my car or I would poison myself with Carbon Monoxide. Sure I could go out and open the Garage but it is not near my apartment?


So don't use remote start while in the garage. 

Remote start is even more useful in the summer, just remember to have your AC set to max when you park(before you turn off the car). Then remote start your car when you leave the store, even 1-2 minutes of remote start really helps cool off the car. I use it everytime I park in the sun.

I do not use the onstar app, just the factory key fob while in range. Seems I can start my car from around 150-300ft in an open parking lot.


----------



## Camaro45th (Jan 12, 2014)

custer3_5 said:


> I may end up getting that. I didn't want most of the things that the 2 lt had but did want remote start. GM says u can't put remote start on the 1 lt. I'm glad somebody has proven them wrong
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


2014 1LT RS with factory remote start, not sure where you got that info. And my brother in laws '12 1LT has it as well. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 14cruze1.4 (Oct 7, 2013)

I wish I could have ordered mine with remote start and received the back up camera on my 2lt. But since mine is manual i cant have a back up camera(which makes little to no sense) and i cant have remote start which makes sense. And i'm leary of aftermarket kits, otherwise its easy to bypass the neutral safety switch.


----------



## Camaro45th (Jan 12, 2014)

Is there a way to adjust the run time on the remote start? Or the amount of times you can start the car? 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

Mine kills itself after a while of running with this aftermarket one, not sure if you can extend. I just restart it, and for me that is plenty of time. I think mine runs for about 20 minutes then shuts down, but I haven't officially timed mine.


----------



## Camaro45th (Jan 12, 2014)

caughron01 said:


> Mine kills itself after a while of running with this aftermarket one, not sure if you can extend. I just restart it, and for me that is plenty of time. I think mine runs for about 20 minutes then shuts down, but I haven't officially timed mine.


Yeah that's not bad but with OnStar I only runs for I think 10 minutes. If it was 20 that would be sufficient amount IMO


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Camaro45th said:


> Yeah that's not bad but with OnStar I only runs for I think 10 minutes. If it was 20 that would be sufficient amount IMO


I have remote start and can totally understand wanting to warm the car but why would one ever need to run the car for more than 10 minutes? That seems like a huge waste of gas. Even a few minutes a day is a few gallons burned idling over two weeks, easily a 10MPG loss. 

Only once have I ever hit the 10 minute time limit on my cruze, when I got in my motor was still only 140F. I find it best to just remote start for 2-4minutes so my engine is between 75-100F & off high idle, within a few blocks I'm up to 130F already getting a little heat out the vents. I head out onto the highway and am up to 220F within 3-4 miles. 

These cars warm up much faster being driven and when extremely cold will actually cool off when idling(even with the heat on a low fan speed).


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

Camaro45th said:


> Yeah that's not bad but with OnStar I only runs for I think 10 minutes. If it was 20 that would be sufficient amount IMO
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App



That was just a guess, I will time this weekend and see what it actually runs for. Heck it may only be 10 minutes. I just start it and then get ready for work. I only really use it for the windshield defrost, and it actually does warm up just sitting there. Also doesn't take as long once I get going to get to normal op temp.


----------



## Camaro45th (Jan 12, 2014)

spacedout said:


> I have remote start and can totally understand wanting to warm the car but why would one ever need to run the car for more than 10 minutes? That seems like a huge waste of gas. Even a few minutes a day is a few gallons burned idling over two weeks, easily a 10MPG loss.
> 
> Only once have I ever hit the 10 minute time limit on my cruze, when I got in my motor was still only 140F. I find it best to just remote start for 2-4minutes so my engine is between 75-100F & off high idle, within a few blocks I'm up to 130F already getting a little heat out the vents. I head out onto the highway and am up to 220F within 3-4 miles.
> 
> These cars warm up much faster being driven and when extremely cold will actually cool off when idling(even with the heat on a low fan speed).


For example when it snows, the rear defroster works much faster than the front. And I can tell you that I just remote started my car and it took my car about 20 minutes for the needle to
Move on the thermostat. I'm not driving, I'm on my lunch break at work and I am frozen from working outside. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Camaro45th said:


> For example when it snows, the rear defroster works much faster than the front. And I can tell you that I just remote started my car and it took my car about 20 minutes for the needle to
> Move on the thermostat. I'm not driving, I'm on my lunch break at work and I am frozen from working outside.


Just remote start the car 5-6minutes before your lunch break, get in your car insert key in ignition and turn forward. Once the key is forward you have no time limit. From your description of how long its taking to warm up, sounds like you have your fan set at to high of speed and are keeping the engine cold for an extended period. Even when -10F when idling I am up to 130F in under 10 minutes using a lower fan speed(I believe this is about 1/4 on the temperature gauge). 

These engines produce little or no heat at idle, I recommend using a low fan speed(1 or 2) when you use remote start, that way the heater core/fan are not cooling off the car faster than it can produce heat. I also recommend the floor heat setting, as then the rear seat duct(under the drivers & passenger seats) can actually warm your seat for you.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

If this Car is known not to produce enough heat on demand, (one of the first things I noticed), why doesn't the CRUZE have the Heated Seat? Especially on the $570 Electric Chair which is a joke. Sure it adjusts 6 ways but only the lower part of the chair is Electric, how cheap? Same with Active Head rests that could adjust forward to protect your neck. We don't have them as we have passive head rests. Cheap


----------



## Camaro45th (Jan 12, 2014)

Eddy Cruze said:


> If this Car is known not to produce enough heat on demand, (one of the first things I noticed), why doesn't the CRUZE have the Heated Seat? Especially on the $570 Electric Chair which is a joke. Sure it adjusts 6 ways but only the lower part of the chair is Electric, how cheap? Same with Active Head rests that could adjust forward to protect your neck. We don't have them as we have passive head rests. Cheap


The heat thing I agree with you about, however the heated seats and the headrests thing is a different beast on it's own. It's still a compact. The heated seats I imagine are on a 2LT and up but the headrests are surely too new tech to have on something like that. That sounds more like Cadillac and if anything chevy, Impala. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I first had those headrests in my sub compact 86 Plymouth Dodge Mitsubishi Colt. They click forward 3 settings. You would think these would be standard in more cars? I don't know why a compact car chair couldn't have heat, especially one that purports to be an Electric Chair?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Eddy Cruze said:


> I don't know why a compact car chair couldn't have heat, especially one that purports to be an Electric Chair?


Buy a 2LT, diesel or LTZ they come standard with heated seats. You can also have heat added to any car seat for a reasonable price(under $300 for both front seats).


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

spacedout said:


> Even when -10F when idling I am up to 130F in under 10 minutes using a lower fan speed(I believe this is about 1/4 on the temperature gauge).


I verified tonight, what I stated above is incorrect. 130-135F is the first white line on the temperature gauge. 1/4 way up is 160F, one line below half(where it sits when fully warmed up) is 180-220F, the gauge does not rise any further after it reaches 180+.


----------



## Camaro45th (Jan 12, 2014)

Well I tried what you said about using a lower fan setting. While I cannot comment about it being 100% accurate, I can say that this morning I remote stared the car, as I walking out the car hit it's 10 minute mark so I had to restart it with the key. The temperature gauge had moved down to start warming the car up better than yesterday. However the reason I say I can't say if it's 100% accurate is BC I was at home this am and at work it is colder (over by the Hudson River) and windier. Depending how much frost bite I have today I may venture back into my car for lunch. 

However, the 10 minute mark still stands, but I did notice that it seems that Onstar will only let you start the car once from your phone. After that it gives you an error message saying you can't start it again I think within 24 hours of the first start unless the key has been detected in the ignition. Hopefully someone can verify this. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## HarryMTorres (Mar 31, 2014)

My 14 1LT has the after market where the lock button is pressed 3 times...not sure which one exactly was used...its what the dealer gave me when I asked for remote start. Normally what I do, if its cold out, I leave the heater off, in the morning start it, and by the time I get in the car the ENGINE is warm...just turn the heater on and drive...the only time I leave the heater on the night before if its EXTREMELY cold out...just one of my phobias. lol. As far as the fob being disabled? if Im getting in the car, I just use the key...if i need the trunk, I use the app.


----------

